# Drop away rest and steep angle cause high shot?



## ethompson (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't drop your bow arm. Bend at the waist. You have to keep your anchor points exactly the same for every shot. Make sure your rest is timed right. Good luck.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

20 feet up and 20 yards to the target do not make 20 yards. Gravity plays into the mix. You have to figure yardage straight out from you, not the incline. Where people mess up is practicing 20 yards on flat ground or practicing from a elevated platform and having a target set 20 yards from the platform.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

crashdummy6 said:


> OK. I missed a doe about a week ago. i was about 20 feet up and the doe was about 22 yards. Over the back I went. I assumed I hit a branch. I just don't usually miss 20 yard shots. But to be sure, I went home and shot several shots from level ground and I was on the money.
> 
> Well, Saturday I had a doe about 20 yards again and i was about 20 feet up again, I made a very well aimed shot and spine shot the thing. I use a NAP drop away and love the thing. First year using it to hunt though. I did not practice elevated as I have always shot dead on either up or down. I used to do a lot of 3D shoots and don't have an issue with angles or posture.
> 
> ...



It shouldn't make a difference. It would be the same as shooting a downhill shot in 3D.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

It shouldn't matter I shoot a ripcord and I climb 30ft and hold dead on and it hits where its suppose too. I have got so excited when a deer got close and I would use the wrong pin or forget to look through my peep and I would miss I shoot and hha sight now so that problem shouldn't happen again hopefully


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

ur arrow will hit high from that distance about 2 inches sounds like deer is jumping the string or in excitement ur doing something wrong just by chance are ur knocks brand new on ur hunting arrows ive had this happen were new knocks hit high so now i just knock my arrow 50 times before hunting with


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

Bend at the waist and aim the same place you would on the ground.

The key is to bend at the waist not dropping you bow arm. Your bow arm need to make the same angle from your body it does when shooting from the ground and the only way to keep it that way is to bend at the waist.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is what I do.

I draw just as if I was on the ground, find my anchor and peep to sight line. I then start bending at waist until pin is on target.

Another option I have done is (but correct form is the best option): Buy second sight. Change my sight that I use on the ground with new sight. Set targets at 20 - 30 yrds and get in stand. Set pins for the yardage you want.

Then if I am stand hunting I use my stand sight. If I am ground hunting or 3d I use my ground sight.


----------



## Whitetail-Freak (Jul 6, 2011)

I had the same thing happen last weekend. i rattled a buck into thirty yards. Everyone tells me its because i left my range finder when this is the first year i have ever owned one. Anyways it came into thirty yards and i stopped him in a shooting lane. I let the arrow fly and i stuck a cedar tree he was standing infront of. I shot right over his back. When i got home i went and shot. and everything was dead on. And i know for a fact it was thirty yards.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

[HR][/HR]


crashdummy6 said:


> Can the angle of the arrow laying on the rest make the arrow drop slower when the rest drops from under it and it is tilted down at a pretty good angle, compared to a full on 90 Degree gravity pull on a horizontal arrow?


To answer your question; No. Angle does not effect the arrow coming off the rest.

Example of gravity and distance; The Caterpillar Archery club always had a Tough Man shoot right before archery deer season. They seem always to have a super long shot down hill. On a straight line to the target the distance was probably 75 or 80 yards. If you shot it for that you'd better take plenty of water and food to go find your arrow. The 75 yard down hill shot required the use of the 25 yard pin. 

Bottom line; To figure the distance you would take the distance of the base of the tree or elevateted platform base to the intended target, not from you to the target.


----------



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

Read this, it is a good explanation of shooting angles.

http://www.kingsmountainarchers.org/tips/angle-shots.html


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I have seen where nock pinch will cause the arrow to "lift" when shooting downward, especially if a knot is tied above the arrow nock. Just a thought. Hope you have it resolved.


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

fatboy111 said:


> I have seen where nock pinch will cause the arrow to "lift" when shooting downward, especially if a knot is tied above the arrow nock.


My thoughts exactly. You don't have enough down force on your rest when aiming at the downward angle causing arrow "float" on the launcher arm.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I live in West Virginia and you can get no more shot angle than the places I hunt. That being said, Mr.Thomas is correct with his answer for you. Practice out of elevated platform and you will know how to adjust pin. I have a stand where a 30yrd shot requires me to hold 20yrd pin at bottom of deers chest. Tree stand is 24ft high but if I held 30yrd pin, arrow would miss deer high. Also when looking down on deer the kill is lower because you are looking at top of deer back and center of what you see is not center of kill.


----------



## mmiddleton (Mar 5, 2011)

You mright want to try creep tuning your bow. people tend to creep forward on downhill angle shots, and pull through the bow uphill shots. a good tuned bow will hit the same plane any way but cam timing will affect your hit piont.


----------

